

Documentary about free internet's relationship to democracy - Kill Switch - benvanderbeek
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/akorn/killswitch-a-documentary-film

======
Chris_Dollar
I'm the writer for #killswitch, a full length documentary project that is
based on the premise that a functioning democracy is dependent upon a free and
open internet. This film intends to educate and mobilize a disengaged
citizenry on this important issue.

Please, check out the trailer at:

[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/akorn/killswitch-a-
docum...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/akorn/killswitch-a-documentary-
film?ref=live)

Let me know what you think? We'd love to have you involved.

